# Is the Galaxy Nexus still going strong?



## ppeetteerr (Aug 12, 2013)

For all of those who use the Galaxy Nexus: Do you feel that the phone is responsive enough to use for another year? Or are you ready to jump to another phone as soon as possible?

Here's my situation:

I recently broke the screen on my Iphone 5 (1 year into a 2 year contract). As I seen it i can,
1. Replace the screen for $150 [Would prefer not to do this, after a year of using IOs I prefer android]
2. Sell the phone for $150 dollars and buy a used Galaxy Nexus
3. Sell the phone for $150 dollars and buy another phone (perhaps a Nexus 5?)

My question to you is: Is the Galaxy Nexus a strong enough contender that it will still be usable in another year? what about 2? I had a Droid X a while back and was thankful when contract was up. I felt that after two years the phone was physically falling apart and the the software side never seemed to work right (e.g. Couldn't use bluetooth and wifi).

Thanks,

PS. I originally went with the IPhone 5 because I thought that it was a solid phone (you still see people using early generation iphones). I guess I over-looked the possibility of the screen breaking...


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine works alright...I'd like to upgrade but nothing has caught my eye enough. Are you looking for messing with the software? Are you on verizon? If yes to both I still like the GNex. I have my eye on the MotoX but it has not proven itself yet.

My Gnex rides in a seidio active case and a xgearlive tempered glass screen protector. It's pretty much brand new on the outside of the phone.

Will it last another year....yes.
Two...no...probably not.


----------



## ppeetteerr (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm on Verizon. My work pays my cellphone bill so there is very little incentive to jump to another network. I like playing with software, but because its a "work phone" I need software that works (The Droid X had a habit of dropping the wifi when bluetooth was on. No emails!).

Honestly, after my experience with the Droid X I am really apprehensive about Motorola. It appeared to me, that once the Droid X was released, they had problems with it that could have been solved. However, instead of solving those problems they shifted focus onto another flagship phone and swept the Droid X's problems under a rug. Perhaps this has been resolved under the new management?

The second reason I switched to the IPhone was that I didn't want to give all of my info to one source(Yes, Apple may be collecting the same or more info but its not the same company that I use as a search engine). So the idea of Ubuntu on the Galaxy Nexus is appealing.

So I'm in limbo now. I want LTE and need to use the phone for at least another year. However, I also know I don't want to pay $150 to keep using an Iphone 5.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're planning to get a phone that you want for only 1 year, then I suggest you get a used S3...it's a much better option than the Gnex. I'm glad I got rid of my Gnex months ago, and got the S3; way better phone if you ask me.

I'm sure you can get more than $150 for a used iPhone 5, even with a broken screen; some people are crazy, and pay more for the iPhone than what it's worth.


----------



## mbrainerdii (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine is going strong. I have 4.3 on it and it's running better than ever. I do have an itch for a new phone but this still handles new apps well and new features. Verizon.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

man, if you think the Droid X was bad, you should try a Droid Bionic 

I love my gnex, there's nothing else out there right now that I would rather have. after my experience with the moto software on both the Droid X and Bionic, I moved to the gnex so I could control the software. I dunno how anyone can live with OEM software after running stock android or a good ROM. I have been completely happy with my gnex and plan to stick with it unless/until VZW gets another Nexus. which probably isn't gonna happen anytime soon but you never know.


----------



## ppeetteerr (Aug 12, 2013)

PhilD said:


> which probably isn't gonna happen anytime soon but you never know.


I've seen this alot. Is there a reason people are saying this? Wasn't the Nexus 7 reworked to include Verizon LTE? Shouldn't that indicate good things?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ppeetteerr said:


> I've seen this alot. Is there a reason people are saying this? Wasn't the Nexus 7 reworked to include Verizon LTE? Shouldn't that indicate good things?


Lte isn't the issue, cdma is

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like a new phone, but only because I've had the gnex since launch day. I'm eagerly waiting (and praying Verizon gets it) for the next Nexus phone. Other than that, this phone still does it all for me. If you're more specific as to what applications are essential for you, make a short list and we can tell you how the gnex handles them.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

akellar said:


> Lte isn't the issue, cdma is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


True but I'm working on the Verizon network doing the AWS overflow in my home markets of LA and San Diego and I assure you that they are spending a ton of money to clean up cdma as well by finally getting rid of useless evdo to expand the cdma footprint , dedicated fiber, plus actually drive testing, antenna azimuth and downtilt optimization combined with pim and fiber testing you will notice a huge difference in the next year, handover issues will be a thing of the past. BUT if they do not offer the next nexus phone and continue to encrypt bootloaders trying to undermine my right to root and rom I'm out, t-mobile here I come. I went through 3 gnex's before they "ran out" of 32gig and basically forced me onto the s3 by saying all they had were 16's. I have a 64gig sd in this mofo and it's almost full! But I loved my nexus, they just weren't built very well. Sorry for the novel guy's.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

ppeetteerr said:


> I'm on Verizon. My work pays my cellphone bill so there is very little incentive to jump to another network. I like playing with software, but because its a "work phone" I need software that works (The Droid X had a habit of dropping the wifi when bluetooth was on. No emails!).
> 
> Honestly, after my experience with the Droid X I am really apprehensive about Motorola. It appeared to me, that once the Droid X was released, they had problems with it that could have been solved. However, instead of solving those problems they shifted focus onto another flagship phone and swept the Droid X's problems under a rug. Perhaps this has been resolved under the new management?


I had the Droid X before the Gnex. I never had an issue with my Droid X it was a solid phone, my brother got it as well he had no issues. Other than having an encrypted bootloader there was nothing wrong with it.

I still have Unlimited Data so I cant really upgrade from the Gnex. Ill see how 4.3 acts on it to decide what I should do.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> I had the Droid X before the Gnex. I never had an issue with my Droid X it was a solid phone, my brother got it as well he had no issues. Other than having an encrypted bootloader there was nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I still have Unlimited Data so I cant really upgrade from the Gnex. Ill see how 4.3 acts on it to decide what I should do.


Of course you can upgrade, and at any point you wish. It's just a matter of you being willing to pay the full price for a phone.

At this point in time I wouldn't recommend the Gnex to anyone (actually someone just asked me about it yesterday, and i told them to just forget the Gnex, and get a different phone), it just simply isn't good enough of a phone to recommend; I wish it was, but it just simply isn't. If you already have the Gnex I can see how you could be inclined to keep it, but being a former Gnex owner, I'd say PASS to any would be owner.

And for those wishing/waiting for another Nexus on VZW this year, I'd suggest you start looking at other phones because it isn't coming


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I love my Gnex. I had a Blackberry Storm 2 prior. I got my Gnex on release day. Rooted & ROM'd a couple of months after. Got a replacement 7 months after release due to bad signal. The ONLY complaint I have of my phone is that Facebook lags it something awful. I went up to 4.3 and came back (Carbon 1.8) after realizing that ROM's add a lot of neat goodies that SHOULD be in the OS to begin with.

I qualify for upgrade Friday. The Moto X looks good, but I want a new Gnex. Too bad VZW keeps screwing up things by insisting their way or the highway. Unlocked bootloader and pure Android may lure me away from VZW. The S4 does look good too. Maybe another year with my Gnex to see what drops for Christmas!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

After flashing 4.3 (CM10.2) I'm not in a rush to get anything else. Runs everything I need it to well and smooth enough.


----------



## ppeetteerr (Aug 12, 2013)

hlaalu said:


> If you're more specific as to what applications are essential for you, make a short list and we can tell you how the gnex handles them.


Phone
Google Maps
Gmail
Other email (IMAP)
Web
RDIO
VLC
Google Voice
Podcasts
and a good ssh client


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

ppeetteerr said:


> Phone
> Google Maps
> Gmail
> Other email (IMAP)
> ...


Everything is great IMO. I use MX player instead of vlc and never have had any problems. I don't have any experience listening to podcasts or using ssh clients however.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tt100 (Aug 19, 2012)

KeithN said:


> After flashing 4.3 (CM10.2) I'm not in a rush to get anything else. Runs everything I need it to well and smooth enough.


What he said. Mine looks new and now with a new battery and 4.3 I feel like I have a brand new phone. I'm good for at least another year


----------



## sporkette (Jan 2, 2013)

ppeetteerr said:


> Phone
> Google Maps
> Gmail
> Other email (IMAP)
> ...


 I like doggcatcher for podcasts. I use the stock email client for IMAP. Take your pick for web. Vlc runs fine. Google voice works fine. There are several ssh clients. The only one I can't speak to is rdio. Never tried it, but all of the others are good on the gn. I would keep mine forever but I'm going to leave Verizon at the end of my contract. I might see if I can find a gsm gn. I really like my phone.


----------



## bigbear6708 (Oct 30, 2012)

I use my phone about the same way as u based on the apps you listed. All of those run excellent. I use pocketcasts for podcast...stock everything else. I too had your dilemma, I wanted to get rid of my gnexus, until it got stolen...then I realized it actually performs quite well with 4.3 ...4.2.2 was a nightmare for me. I'd suggest a s3 though. Just root it and run aosp build if u want stock feel. The battery life on gnexus is only downfall for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I've owned a verizon galaxy nexus for a year now. If you stick to solid software ie CM stable builds or stock you won't have issues. My only complaint is in very low signal areas other phones' radios will perform better. Where I live this isn't an issue


----------

